# Наше творчество > Визуальные искусства > Компьютерная графика >  Галерея: Городок Мастеров

## Худсовет

Наши Галереи. 
Здесь будут собраны Работы, опубликованные форумчанами за несколько лет в различных Темах. Галереи будут пополняться по мере поступления новых Работ.


*Городок Мастеров!*


(Работы, интересные с точки зрения техники исполнения. Приемы, фишки, необычные взгляды на Фотошоп.)



Приятного Просмотра.

----------


## Худсовет

Autor Рыжая Скво



> Перекопать, так перекопать. И никакой самодеятельности!
> http://*********org/59558.jpg
> http://*********org/60582.jpg


[IMG]http://*********org/59558.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********org/60582.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Худсовет

Autor Димитрий

[IMG]http://*********org/26557.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Худсовет

Autor Димитрий



> Чудесное превращение :biggrin:


http://*********ru/130052m.jpg
http://*********ru/128004m.jpg
http://*********ru/117764m.jpg

[IMG]http://*********org/3005.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********org/1981.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********org/8125.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Худсовет

Autor Куку

[IMG]http://*********org/27580m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Худсовет

Autor Куку

[IMG]http://*********ru/69553m.jpg[/IMG]

Autor Димитрий
[IMG]http://*********ru/99255m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Худсовет

Autor PAN





> *"ЕДОКИ АНАНАСОВ..."*....:biggrin:


[IMG]http://*********ru/112428m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Худсовет

Autor Димитрий

[IMG]http://*********ru/124708.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Худсовет

Autor PAN

[IMG]http://*********ru/107300m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Худсовет

Autor Куку

Анимация.

----------


## Худсовет

Autor Куку


[IMG]http://*********ru/93862.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Худсовет

Autor PAN

[IMG]http://*********ru/119514.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Худсовет

Autor Димитрий

[IMG]http://*********ru/156372.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Худсовет

Autor PAN

[IMG]http://*********ru/170183.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Худсовет

Autor Куку

[IMG]http://*********ru/243874m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Худсовет

Autor Димитрий

[IMG]http://*********ru/219097.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Худсовет

Autor Димитрий




> Если долго на Надюху смотреть, то она будет подмигивать :biggrin:


[IMG]http://*********ru/338187.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Худсовет

Autor Димитрий

[IMG]http://*********ru/341312.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Худсовет

Autor Elena71

[IMG]http://*********ru/359601.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Худсовет

Autor PAN




> Смайл "КУ-КУ"....kuku...:biggrin:


[IMG]http://*********ru/309164.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Худсовет

Autor Johnalkash




> [Вот это исходник
> 
> 
> 
> А это результат
> 
> QUOTE] ]

----------


## Худсовет

Autor PAN

[IMG]http://*********ru/327155.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********ru/324083.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********ru/313843.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********ru/947377.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Худсовет

Autor Димитрий





> можно вот такой черный квадрат?


[IMG]http://*********org/515109.gif[/IMG]

----------

